# Ken's Fish



## ponyrandy (Jan 13, 2007)

Just wanted to give a plug to Ken's Fish for exceptional service, quick shipping, and the best prices. I was so pleased with the first order I placed a second. They even included a free package of spirulina wafers. Be sure and check their prices before placing an online order with someone else. http://kensfish.com
Thanks again to MatPat for letting me know about them. 
Brian


----------



## invertedclack (Mar 23, 2008)

I have had great experiences too. Kens has alot of unique food items for just about any need and pretty much anything I have tried from him was loved by the fish and shrimp.


----------



## southerndesert (Oct 14, 2007)

Yup I use them too after Oblongshrimp told me about them some time back. Good folks to deal with.

Bill


----------



## chaznsc (Sep 29, 2006)

They sell LOTS of things, you could spend a paycheck on just the food offerings LOL. Very rapid shipping and generous portions!

Go Kens!


----------



## The Rockster (Jun 20, 2007)

Seems to be the best and cheapest site, to purchase Marineland Cannister Filters. They filled my order quickly. Don't let the amateur looking website fool you.


----------



## mgamer20o0 (Jul 15, 2006)

i hate him he drives me nuts.... i go to order a bag of food and some prime and end up with this...










i havent once been able to order less then $100 worth of stuff. cheap food that my fish eat... dip and pours.... nets... more food... prime....


----------



## marrow (Mar 4, 2007)

Great deals on heaters as well. All around good guy.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

The Best!


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Recently purchased a large air pump from Ken. Had an issue, e-mailed him, and we were corresponding throughout the day on different setups. Definitely a top notch guy.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

He's is a great guy. I had problem with a timer and he replaced it right away.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

mgamer20o0 You make me laugh!


----------



## geo.2tired (Nov 27, 2010)

I agree .. Bought some flakes and wafers, and he threw in an extra bag of different flakes..I was looking at different places to buy a Eheim Canister, I had one all picked out from a different retailer,and then I thought that I would look at his site. As it turned out he had a much better deal..So I purchased through him..Very Pleased...


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

it's a shame Ken does not SELL more of his Samples.
I'd hate to get stuck with 1/2 pound of food, some
picky fish or shrimp does not go for unless starved.


----------



## rostick555 (Jun 14, 2012)

5 star


----------



## earthborne (May 20, 2013)

I saw mostly good reviews from my web research on Kenfish.com (this forum included) before I placed my purchase with them. However I feel it is my duty to highlight to others that Kenfish isn't a good experience for me.

I had placed a order (from Singapore) ~USD180+ for some LED lighting equipment to be shipped to a friend in California on the 28th April. My cc was immediately debited and until 17th May, there is still no sign of shipment made. The order tracking on their website just showed the "Order Received" dated back to my online purchase date! Multiple attempts to contact them via phone and through their online inquiry form were useless: There was no pick up on their phone line, no attempt to call u back after leaving contact #. Using their Inquiry Form was even more frustrating: Instead of a real response pertaining to the status of my purchase, all I got via emails was advertisements and a return link for me to give reviews to the item I "purchased"!!! Any reply to their emails will bounced back right away.

I am forced to call my cc company to dispute this charge on the 17th of May. Today I called again and was relieved to hear that Kenfish had re-credited me the purchase amt on the 18th May. It was very dissatisfying and disappointing that I did not even receive a decent email apology for screw-up or an explanation. I had purchased many items online all round the world from major retailers to private sellers and Kenfish was the worst! I hope they are not out to cheat capitalizing that I'm simply buying a gift to ship to an oversea friend and then forgotten about the purchase....


----------



## Pika (Jul 24, 2015)

what happened to earthborne, happens to me.

I ordered 2 Alita air pumps ($219) from Ken'sFish on July 13 and got charged on my credit card the next day ( 07/14/2015). I've waited for almost 2 weeks and nothing delivered to my door! I tried to email, call, leave messages for him to call back but got no response.

Finally I have to call my credit card company to dispute the charge today ( 07/24/2015). I am so disappointed in this way of doing business. I talked to my friends and they just stay away from Ken'sFish store online.


----------



## jcharing (Feb 15, 2016)

While setting up a new aquarium, I placed two orders totaling a bit over $650 with Ken's. A question sent regarding proper tubing size went unanswered until I telephoned. Pricing was good, though not always the best. Shipping a bit slow, but I was repainting and awaiting a carpet install before I set up my new tank; so no harm, no foul.

When I set up my new tank, I discovered the Eheim/Jager heater had come with the suction cups but no mounting bracket. Again I sent a message to Ken's and again received no response.

While I don't blame the vendor for the missing part, this is always a risk one takes when ordering online. The mark of a good online vendor is how they handle these issues. Ken failed here. I got the bracket on Amazon for a little less than $10 and will not use Ken's again. As others have written, he is a good deal as long as things go well. Otherwise, use at your own risk. A shame to lose customers over an item that would have cost him a couple of bucks.


----------



## tunamanphd (Dec 14, 2016)

Ken's is one of THE BEST Places to purchase all your aquarium needs. many orders placed = never an issue .


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

I've generally been happy with Ken's and they have great bargins on driftwood - despite buying blindly (since you can't view the pieces) I've been exceptionally happy with the driftwood i have ordered. Also the fx6 came fine and quickly. I had one issue but didn't complain so can't comment on customer service (a bottle of prime arrived open and i refused to use it in that condition so I tossed it - it also stank more so than prime normally stink). I have a friend in MA who has visited them (real shop ) - they are a small operation so anyone expecting customer service should not be shocked if responses are very slow - I would definitely recommend them and have done so on other forums but you should understand the sort of shop you are dealing with.... customer service will not be fast.


----------

